# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs 3D >  moteur 3D pour depose de pte

## Barghis

Bonjour,

Mon besoin est de reprsenter en 3D le fonctionnement d'une machine.
Il s'agit de visualiser le dplacement d'une buse qui va dposer de la pte et de visualiser cette pte (un boudin).
Je dveloppe en VB.NET et j''ai commenc  explorer les possibilits de WPF.
J'arrive  crer la buse et  la dplacer dans l'espace (dplacements linaires).
Par contre je ne sais pas gnrer l'objet boudin qui va s'agrandir au fur  et  mesure du dplacement.

Auriez vous une solution en WPF ou me conseilleriez vous l'intgration dans mon programme VB.net d'un moteur basique qui pourrait faire le job ?
Dans l'attente de vos propositions.

----------


## Mat.M

bonsoir regarder l'objet 
GeometryModel3D

Pour crer de la pte, le plus simple c'est de crer un cylindre allong et de le dformer par la suite

Sinon on peut conseiller plutt Unity par exemple qui aura plus de fonctionnalits.
Le problme de Unity c'est qu'il faudra convertir le code de VB.NET vers C#

----------


## Barghis

Bonjour Mat.M,





> bonsoir regarder l'objet 
> GeometryModel3D
> 
> Pour crer de la pte, le plus simple c'est de crer un cylindre allong et de le dformer par la suite
> 
> Sinon on peut conseiller plutt Unity par exemple qui aura plus de fonctionnalits.
> Le problme de Unity c'est qu'il faudra convertir le code de VB.NET vers C#


La ralisation du cylindre puis son extension avec des changements de directions passent par la cration des meshes. il n'y a pas  ma connaissance de primitive de cylindre.
Cela devient assez fastidieux. Mais peut tre ai je loup une info...

Unity doit certainement permettre cette fonction mais j'ai un peu l'impression de choisir un bazooka pour grer un moustique.

Merci malgr tout de tes propositions.

----------


## LittleWhite

La mthode la plus nave (et, je dois avouer, le rsultat ne va pas tre gnial), c'est d'utiliser plusieurs sphres.
Aprs, l'ide du cylindre est une bonne continuation. Pour aller plus loin, on peut imaginer une mthode reposant sur une grille (ou autrement dit, des voxels). Suivant le remplissage de la grille, on connecte les sommets des cellules de la grille entre eux, pour ainsi, constituer une gomtrie pouvant changer au fil du temps..

----------


## Bousk

Je partirais plutt sur un model de base (ou plutt un ensemble), que l'on scale et met bout  bout.

Quant au bazooka pour le moustique... je pense plutt que t'en en train de rinventer le pdalier en esprant avoir un vlo au lieu d'utiliser une voiture pour tes dplacements.

----------


## Barghis

Bonjour LittleWhite,




> La mthode la plus nave (et, je dois avouer, le rsultat ne va pas tre gnial), c'est d'utiliser plusieurs sphres.
> Aprs, l'ide du cylindre est une bonne continuation. Pour aller plus loin, on peut imaginer une mthode reposant sur une grille (ou autrement dit, des voxels). Suivant le remplissage de la grille, on connecte les sommets des cellules de la grille entre eux, pour ainsi, constituer une gomtrie pouvant changer au fil du temps..


Je vais devoir prendre un peu de temps pour comprendre les voxels et leur utilisation...
Merci de ta proposition.

Bonjour Bousk,




> Je partirais plutt sur un model de base (ou plutt un ensemble), que l'on scale et met bout  bout.
> 
> Quant au bazooka pour le moustique... je pense plutt que t'en en train de rinventer le pdalier en esprant avoir un vlo au lieu d'utiliser une voiture pour tes dplacements.


J'apprcie ton image ;-)
Du coup, c'est plus une petite 2CV qui m'irait et Unity me fait plus penser  une Mercedes (possibilits et cot).

Je recherche dans l'idal une bibliothque qui me donne :
 - une fentre de visualisation de mon modle (grille, zoom et dplacement autour des objets)
 - la manipulation d'un objet (pouvant tre cr en dehors   exempl : Blender) sont dplacement en 3D
 - la gnration d'un objet (ma pte) (gnration d'un objet  partir d'une forme disque suivant un chemin)

J'avais l'impression en commenant ma recherche pour un dveloppement sous VBNet que ma demande tait simple et commune avec des solutions simples et sinon gratuites, peu onreuses.
En fait, je crois que je me suis un peu tromp. :-(

Une toute premire approche en Python m'avait laiss l'impression qu'il existait pas mal de bibliothque CAD pour grer cela...

En tout cas merci de ta proposition d'un objet de base dupliqu, allong et dont les diffrentes instances seront assembles.
C'est ce qui me parait tre pour moi le plus accessible  raliser.

----------

